# Cleaning Carpet



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Its too cold here to work in the shop. Got some wood to cut but I want clean carpet. What is the best thing to use with a sponge mop. Its a short cut pile carpet. not shag, not berber. And its light tan. WHy would anybody put light tan in ?? I hate carpet and can't wait to get rid of this but it was new when I moved in.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I have used a sponge mop with "Formula 409" spray to "spot" clean light grey carpet before. We had a red clay mud trail across the room and the 409 spray took it all off. I just dampened the sponge mop with water and sprayed 409 on the carpet, then ran it back and forth across the carpeting, rinsing the mop with clean water and rewetting it, and spray more 409 as you work your way across the room. You don't want to "soak" your carpet with the 409, just spray it til dampened, then use the mop to spread it around and move the fibers. Let it dry completely, then vacuum it well.
Good luck! Hope this helps!
backwoods


----------

